# Snark Tuners



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I just picked up one of these:

View attachment 4673


I have an Apex tuner that a friend gave me some time ago but found it is useless for all but the crudest ballpark tuning - slow, inaccurate response and very frustrating to use. The Snark is fast, incredibly accurate, versatile enough for use with any instrument and a joy to use. And the same price, I think, as the Apex ($20 at L&M)

Anybody else have a favourite headstock tuner?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I bought 3 of the red Snarks for my kids for Xmas, and have borrowed them for restringing on the couch in front of the TV etc. Impressed enough that today I bought the newer version Snark for my home rig, as my board tuner stays at the jam space. Haven't unboxed it yet but expect the same good performance.

I also bought the cheap Chinese knockoff version, but it's slow and hard to read, basically a $4 piece of trash so out it goes.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...tuners-why-the-heck-did-I-not-have-one-before


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

Yup. I have the blue one. Not sure what the difference is between the colours. But it's been my goto tuner on my acoustic for a while now. Works very well as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

If you want a Snark on your Board, check this out. Just as dependable and accurate as the headstock tuner.


http://www.guitarscanada.com/dbtreview.php?do=view_review&id=4&ri=review


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

There seem to be different colours for different instrument ranges but there are 2 for all instruments so I think really, although they may limit the individual ranges to speed them up by a few micro milliseconds, they are the same thing with different faces. Marketing strategy?

Me no care. Tarzan like.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I've got a black one and love it!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a couple of reds, great tuners but the battery life is a bit disappointing (maybe cheap stock batteries) and the replacements are a bit more than the AA in my old tuner.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh I'm such a curmudgeon.

I have had several reds. I liked the first one that I got so much that I got several more as gifts. They were much appreciated initially.

Like zdogma, I've found the battery life wanting. I've wondered if Snark is owned by a battery company, and suspected that I had fallen prey to the _razors and blades _marketing tactic.

I fear that they will eventually mar the finish of all but the hardiest of polyurethane skins. 

All utility aside, I have other issues with these things.

 They popped up on everyone's headstocks, seemingly overnight. They are an hideous infestation, like orphaned mouseketeer ears or alien heads on headstocks breaking the line and aesthetic: the silhouette that allows a guitar lover to know in an instant how to regard the guy or gal on stage.

 They wander. They do this by telepathically injecting doubt into the minds of guitarists nearby. The doubt: "Am I in tune?" 
Total strangers will ask if they can borrow my Snark. The confidence to do this imbued by the Snark's telepathic suggestion that overcame the natural shyness and reserve normally found in well-mannered guitarists. Once so lent, I rarely see them again. This is how the Snarks travel far and wide like dandelion seeds except that these Snarks become alien pods.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have two, among other various tuners, but they are accurate and easy to read. I have mine facing behind the headstock so only the goofy clamp is visible from the front. No breakage issues yet and I let my students use it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

-ST- said:


> the silhouette that allows a guitar lover to know in an instant how to regard the guy or gal on stage.


As a guy or gal who likes to be in tune when they play?


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi laressee, 



iaresee said:


> As a guy or gal who likes to be in tune when they play?


Well someday, once the alien invasion is complete, we will see guitarists pointing at those who are as yet still human.

View attachment 4674


But in the meantime, I expect that I will continue to hear, "What kind of guitar is that?" from those who associate value with the brand of guitar that somebody is playing.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

-ST- said:


> Hi laressee,
> 
> 
> 
> Well someday, once the alien invasion is complete, we will see guitarists pointing at those who are as yet still human.


Too many movies dude. Are they going to be pointing and screaming that awful howling sound?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

To be honest, I too am a bit old school when it comes to tuning. I have a Polytune for normal silent tuning and I only use the full tuning range for quick and dirty in the zone tuning.

Since day one on the guitar I have used an A440 tuning fork and then tuned each string to octaves and harmonics to get a fine tuning. With the headstock tuner, I usually use it to find 1st string tuning and do the rest manually.

But the headstock tuner, I can get a pretty good tuning without thinking which is the way I like to do pretty much everything if possible - no critical thought involved...

hwopv


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Something like this?


[video=youtube;GEStsLJZhzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEStsLJZhzo[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

-ST- said:


> This is how the Snarks travel far and wide like dandelion seeds except that these become alien pods.


I was just getting into this story and you stopped. Will the movie be out soon?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Intrepid,



Intrepid said:


> Too many movies dude. Are they going to be pointing and screaming that awful howling sound?


Look up buddy - I was trying to get an attachment working - it didn't take initially - but yup - you were right there with me. Too many movies dude!

But my whimsical point before that was a poke at folks who whisper before the show... "Ooooh, she's got a Larrivée (or Martin or Gibson or .....). I'm more likely to hear this at an acoustic gig. At electric gigs, no one can hear anyone anyway. But that's the subject for a different discussion.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Intrepid,



Intrepid said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;GEStsLJZhzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEStsLJZhzo[/video]


Yes, right down the moment.

Now tell me Carnac, what am I thinking now?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

-ST- said:


> Hi Intrepid,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Intrepid ever going to stop posting dammit?


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi bluzfish,

I sincerely apologize for my behaviour and that of my sidekick on the couch, Ed ("You've won a million dollars") McMahon.

Back to the topic at hand, I've been thinking of replacing my wandering Snarks with some of these.










Just because they are a little more subtle.

http://www.planetwaves.com/pwProductDetail.Page?ActiveID=4115&productid=592

Saw them at L&M for about the price of a Snark a couple of weeks ago.




bluzfish said:


> I just picked up one of these:
> 
> View attachment 4673
> 
> ...


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Dave (greco),



greco said:


> I was just getting into this story and you stopped. Will the movie be out soon?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave



No movie; the plot will not bear the light of day. Watch for the 60 second mini-movie versions that will infiltrate late-night TV.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Ha, ha. I started my last post and then left it to tend to another distraction and after I posted, I realized all hell had broken loose on the forum!! And I missed it. Now I have some catching up to do. Story of my life.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Intrepid,



Intrepid said:


> Is Intrepid ever going to stop posting dammit?


Nah, I'm thinking... that man is going to make me a Star!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

-ST- said:


> Hi Intrepid,
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm thinking... that man is going to make me a Star!



But you're already a star aren't you?


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi bluzfish,



bluzfish said:


> Ha, ha. I started my last post and then left it to tend to another distraction and after I posted, I realized all hell had broken loose on the forum!! And I missed it. Now I have some catching up to do. Story of my life.


And again, I'm sorry for thread trashing. I can only beg forgiveness, and ask that you recognize that the blame can be smeared on many (not just me).

Back to the topic at hand. Here's another thought. I dislike the proliferation of capos on headstocks too. I mean when did we all start wearing pants without pockets? Or is it simply uncool to be fishing in one's pockets on stage.

Heaven knows what kinds of adjustments we might be making in aid of better sound.

Anyway I came across this thing that should be on late-night TV.



View attachment 4677

click the picture for details


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

-ST- said:


> Hi bluzfish,
> 
> 
> 
> And again, I'm sorry for thread trashing. I can only beg forgiveness, and ask that you recognize that the blame can be smeared on many (not just me).


...I know evil when I see it...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

-ST- said:


> Hi bluzfish,
> 
> I sincerely apologize for my behaviour and that of my sidekick on the couch, Ed ("You've won a million dollars") McMahon.
> 
> ...


I looked at them today when I picked up the Snark. Salesman warned me that, while they are great for strats, they are not so hot for Teles or '3 on a side tuners' guitars. I thought about it for a while, and in my mind agreed he was probably right.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

keto said:


> I looked at them today when I picked up the Snark. Salesman warned me that, while they are great for strats, they are not so hot for Teles or '3 on a side tuners' guitars. I thought about it for a while, and in my mind agreed he was probably right.


Ha! I wonder if we were in the store at the same time today (L&M 107 Ave). Several of the guys have and recommended the Snark to me. What I liked was the fast, accurate response. And the price was right. I spent more on taxis today.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keto said:


> I looked at them today when I picked up the Snark. Salesman warned me that, while they are great for strats, they are not so hot for Teles or '3 on a side tuners' guitars. I thought about it for a while, and in my mind agreed he was probably right.


I know someone with a similar tuner--and they are awkward for 3 on a side headstocks as you can't aim them as easily as a a Snark.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

La music no longer carries their clip on as it tends to break, as I was told then about 12 hours later, that's just what happened. I really liked it too.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I picked one up based on a previous thread here. It's a red one - which means that there is a built in mic as well.

Normally I'm a tune by ear guy, but lately I've been playing in noisy environments more often, so I picked one up. Like Mooh, I have the display behind the headstock. I tried it on my bass at an outdoor gig yesterday, but it seems awfully slow on the bass. Other than that, I quite like it.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I guess I'm guilty of being one of the idiots with one permanently clipped to my headstock. Snarks seem to be the best for acoustics; fast, easy to see, easy to position... If someone comes out with something better, I probably wouldn't care as this clears the bar on all the areas I care about.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a black one, a red one, and a blue one.

I use them all the time.

I did break my red one, but I got it glued back together and it still works great.

The blue one was a freebie that came with something else I bought online.

I use the black one every time I pick up a stringed instrument.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

bw66 said:


> I tried it on my bass at an outdoor gig yesterday, but it seems awfully slow on the bass. Other than that, I quite like it.


Play the 12th fret harmonics instead of the open strings. That way the tuner gets twice as many samples to work with and can do the math faster.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

kat_ said:


> Play the 12th fret harmonics instead of the open strings. That way the tuner gets twice as many samples to work with and can do the math faster.


Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Beach Bob,



Beach Bob said:


> I guess I'm guilty of being one of the idiots with one permanently clipped to my headstock. Snarks seem to be the best for acoustics; fast, easy to see, easy to position... If someone comes out with something better, I probably wouldn't care as this clears the bar on all the areas I care about.


No one said anything about idiots. Inhabited with or unduly influence by aliens maybe.

What kind of guitar is yours clipped to permanently?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> I tried it on my bass at an outdoor gig yesterday, but it seems awfully slow on the bass. Other than that, I quite like it.


I use mine on my bass all the time, and no problem.

I can't say that about most tuners I've tried--some of them don't like the bass--especially the old needle tuners.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

How did you fix it? What glue did you use? 




dodgechargerfan said:


> I have a black one, a red one, and a blue one.
> 
> I use them all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I have a *black one, a red one, and a blue one*.
> 
> I use them all the time.
> 
> ...


There's a pink one and a green one
And a blue one and a yellow one
And they're all made out of ticky tacky
And they all look just the same

[video=youtube;2_2lGkEU4Xs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_2lGkEU4Xs[/video]


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

-ST- said:


> Hi Beach Bob,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep one clipped to my Larivee and one to my Seagull... I don't pick a note on any guitar without turning the guitar first... I'm sure the guitar stores love me after I've tested a roomful....leaving them all tuned properly :0


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Beach Bob,



Beach Bob said:


> I keep one clipped to my Larivee and one to my Seagull... I don't pick a note on any guitar without turning the guitar first... I'm sure the guitar stores love me after I've tested a roomful....leaving them all tuned properly :0


Want to try something interesting?

Check this out: How's your pitch?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Beach Bob said:


> I keep one clipped to my Larivee and one to my Seagull... I don't pick a note on any guitar without turning the guitar first... I'm sure the guitar stores love me after I've tested a roomful....leaving them all tuned properly :0


Could you please go to music store before I get there & tune the ones I want to try before I get there, so I don't have to tune them?


----------

